# analoges video über firewire auf pc überspielen



## farmerbob (19. Januar 2009)

Hallo , ich habe vor ein paar alte videos zu retten und auf dvd zu überspielen.
Erst hatte ich vor mir einen teuren videograbber zu kaufen.

Dann habe ich aber rausgefunden , dass man anscheinend über Firewire die Videos auch übertragen kann. Da unser Pc über Firewire verfügt habe ich mir gedacht das ich jetzt vll den teuren grabber sparen kann. 
Nur der Pc ist leider schon älter ( Aldi PC von 2001 oder 2002 glaub ich ) es steht jedoch drauf , dass er Firewire Anschlüsse hat ( bzw. hab se ja gesehen^^) . 

Meint ihr dadurch , das er so alt ist könnte die Qualität der übertragenen Videos beeinträchtigt werden bzw. gar  nicht erst funktionieren ( veraltete Technik) ?

Und falls es klappt könntet ihr mir vll noch sagen , was ich dafür dann alles bräuchte ( Kabel etc.) Ein Tutorial dazu würde mir sicher auch helfen (link).


----------



## chmee (19. Januar 2009)

Du brauchst dafür trotzdem einen AD-Wandler, wie zB Canopus ADVC50.
Das ist sicherlich teurer als ein billiger USB2-Mpeg2-Adapter.

mfg chmee


----------



## farmerbob (19. Januar 2009)

hmm schade , könntest ihr mir den nen billigen USB2-Mpeg2-Adapter empfehlen?


----------



## chmee (19. Januar 2009)

Nein, hatte nie einen. Geh in einen Laden, nimm einen für 30 Euro mit, teste ihn. Dir steht ja immer noch das Rückgaberecht innerhalb von 14 Tagen zu. Der Vorteil dieser USB-Adapter ist, dass sie das Video schon im Adapter nach Mpeg2 wandeln müssen, ergo bleibt Dir die Umrechenarie für die DVD erspart. Der Nachteil -für mich- ist das mühselige Arbeiten mit Mpeg2-Dateien, da der Schnitt mit Ihnen nicht immer auf Anhieb funktioniert.

mfg chmee


----------



## farmerbob (19. Januar 2009)

ok dankeschön , wenn die im schnitt eh nur 30 euro kosten passt das schon.


----------



## darkframe (19. Januar 2009)

Hi,

ich habe mir, um meine uralten Urlaubs- und Familienvideos von den ebenso alten VHS-Kassetten zu retten, Anfang letzten Jahres dieses Teil gekauft (sind aber 60,-€). Da ist auch ein für den Anfang gar nicht so schlechtes Videobearbeitungsprogramm dabei, mit dem man auch DVDs erzeugen kann.

Qualitativ konnte ich zwischen den gecaptureten (was für ein Wort  ) Dateien und dem VHS-Original keine allzu großen Unterschiede feststellen. Wie Chmee schon schrieb, ist so eine Lösung aber hauptsächlich dann geeignet, wenn hinterher nicht noch großartig geschnitten werden soll. Andererseits kann man m.E. heutzutage auch MPEG2 relativ gut schneiden, zumindest dann, wenn das verwendete Programm nur an den Schnittstellen neu kodiert und ansonsten Smart Encoding verwendet, aber das ist ja wohl bei Dir der Fall.


----------

